# Prozessleitsystem – Vergleich



## Gucki (19 April 2014)

Hallo!

zunächst mal: ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich im richtigen Unterforum gelandet bin.

Ich versuche einen Vergleich zwischen den Prozessleitsystemen, die es bereits am Markt gibt und jenen, die in nächster Zeit auf den Markt kommen werden, ausfindig zu machen. Nachdem ein Prozessleitsystem ja prinzipiell auf die Gegebenheiten angepasst wird, frage ich mich, wo eigentlich die Unterschiede sein können? Liegt es in den Extras, in Betriebskosten, Bedienbarkeit, Ausfallsicherheit? Beziehungsweise gibt es irgendwo Infos oder eine Tabelle oder dergleichen darüber? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass Stiftung Warentest keinen solchen Test durchführt  aber nützliche Links und Infos sind  ein willkommener Ansatz.

Und eine weitere Frage schließe ich auch gleich an:
Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit der neuen Version 6 des Prozessleitsystems 800xA von ABB (Quelle: ABB Österreich) sowohl in Richtung Betriebskosten Verbesserungen durchgeführt hat, als auch gebenüber Angriffen von außen besser geschützt ist. Allerdings wird dabei auch verstärkt auf mobile Überwachung (und soweit ich das verstanden habe, auch auf mobile Steuerung) gesetzt. Wie stark wird so etwas benutzt bzw. wo kann so etwas helfen?


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2014)

"Das" Prozessleitsystem gibt es erstmal gar nicht.
Es kommt schlichtweg auf die Anforderungen an.
Und noch wichtiger ist, wie die Aufgabe umgesetzt wird.
Also liefer mal noch mal ein paar Infos zum Einsatzzweck.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (19 April 2014)

jo, Vergleiche hinken immer (Äpfel, Birnen) es wird hier nicht viele geben, die praktische Erfahrungen mit mehreren Systemen haben. und die werbeprospeke als Grundlage zu nehmen find ich persönlich nicht so klug...

Gruß


----------



## bike (19 April 2014)

Also ich denke, man kann sehr schwer vergleichen.
Denn bevor so etwas gemacht wird, muss zuerst spezifiziert werden.
Und da fängt das Ganze problematisch zu werden.
Wer erarbeite die Spezifikation?
Wenn ich es machen sollte, dann würde ich schauen, dass PCS7 passt, denn das kenn und kann ich.

Da es ja eine Studienarbeit ist, dann frag nicht ins Blaue, sondern arbeite zuerst die Anforderungen aus.


bike


----------



## holgermaik (21 April 2014)

Morgen.
Du solltest erstamal genau definieren, was du unter einem Prozessleitsystem verstehst.
Das PLS ist in aller Regel kein einzelnes Produkt sondern ein Zusammenschluss meherer Systeme.

Das 800xA System von ABB ist in meinen Augen zwischen Level 1 & Level 2 angesiedelt, genauso wie PCS7. Leistungsstärker als ein normales HMI System aber auch noch kein richtiges firmenweites PLS.
Da es ein Windows Server System ist hast du natürlich alle Vorzüge aber auch alle Nachteile eines Windowssystems. (Bezug auf die Sicherheit)
Grüsse Holger

PS: Bei bike wäre 800xA schon durchgefalllen. Ähnlich wie PCS7 aber im Detail völlig anders.


----------



## zako (21 April 2014)

... schau Dir auch mal Proleit an (die haben auch schon mal mit Rockwell ausgestellt, untersützten aber z.B. auch SIEMENS oder Mitsubishi -  Steuerungen):

http://www.proleit.de/


----------



## bike (21 April 2014)

holgermaik schrieb:


> PS: Bei bike wäre 800xA schon durchgefalllen. Ähnlich wie PCS7 aber im Detail völlig anders.



Da hast du mich völlig falsch verstanden.
Ich schrieb, wenn ich spezifizieren sollte, würde ich es so machen, dass das System das herauskommt ich kenne und auch programmieren kann.
Mir ist völlig und sch.. egal was ich programmiere, doch wenn ich mit entscheiden darf? 

@zako: es geht so weit ich gelesen habe nicht um ein System, das ausgewählt werden soll, sondern um die Vergleichbarkeit.


bike


----------



## holgermaik (21 April 2014)

@bike War auch eher ironisch gemeint.
Jeder wird das System empfehlen welches er kennt. Dadurch wird ein objektiver Vergleich wahrscheinlich auch kaum möglich.
.
Zur Eingangsfrage nochmal.
Jedes System arbeitet am optimalsten wenn die Komponenten darauf abgestimmt sind. Bei PCS7 ist das eben Siemens bei 800xA eben ABB Advant Control. 
Bei anderen Systemen -> keine Ahnung:grin:
Grüsse Holger


----------



## ducati (22 April 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... schau Dir auch mal Proleit an (die haben auch schon mal mit Rockwell ausgestellt, untersützten aber z.B. auch SIEMENS oder Mitsubishi -  Steuerungen):
> 
> http://www.proleit.de/



hmm, also ich habe mal gelernt, das per Definition mit einem Prozessleitsystem (im Gegensatz zur Prozessleittechnik) mit einer Entwicklungsumgebung sowohl das SPS-Programm als auch die Visualisierung projektiert wird. Bei Proleit hab ich jetzt nach 10min Werbebildchen schauen auf der Homepage nicht herausgefunden, ob damit auch das SPS-Programm geschrieben wird oder nur die Visu...

so viel zum Thema Äpfel und Birnen...

zur Spezifikation: man spezifiziert natürlich immer nur das was man kennt, bzw. wie man es kennt... (wovon ich keine Ahnung habe, darüber kann ich auch nix sinnvolles schreiben). Von daher kommt natürlich ne Spezifikation heraus, welche zu dem bekannten System eher passt als zu allen anderen möglicherweise verfügbaren...

Gruß.


----------



## zako (23 April 2014)

Ich habe mit Proleit auch schon lange nichts mehr gemacht - würde heute auch PCS7 nehmen. Aber es geht hier ja um einen allgemeinen Vergleich.
Wonach kann man überhaupt vergleichen?
z.B. welche Datenbank wird eingesetzt: MS SQL, Oracle, ... (soweit ich mich erinnere, hat diese z.B. Proleit unterstützt)
Baut der Anbieter eigene Hardware, oder ist es ein "Softwarehaus", oder bauen die auch eigene Hardware, wie z.B. Hartmann & Braun, auch mit eigenen Messsystemen (wenn`s die noch gibt).
Welche HW- Platformen werden unterstützt, Redundanzkonzepte (Steuerungsebene, oder auch auf dem Server), ...
Wie sieht das Enginneering aus? Wie werden Betriebsmittel dargestellt (z.B. ein einfaches Ventil bekommt je nach Zustand unterschiedliche Farben (Handbetrieb, Automatik, Simulation, ...) und wird wie definiert (Ventil offen, zu, öffnen, schliessen, Schliess-, Öffnungszeit, Störung, ...) ) - ggf. in Form von Objekten (Typicals).
In welchen Branchen sind die Firmen tätig (eine Brauerei ist noch lange keine Molkerei), Pharmazie, Chemie, Kläranlagen, ...
Wie ist das Prozessleitsystem aufgebaut (z.B. Basis ist PCS7 und man hat ggf. Branchenmodule für Brauereien (Braumat), Zementindustrie (Cemat), ..)
Welche Anbieter gibt es überhaupt (z.B. für Brauereien, gibt es auch kleinere Anbieter, die sich auf kleine Brauereien spezialisiert haben (man braucht nicht immer gleich Braumat) - vielleicht mal die Aussteller der Branchenmessen durchforsten).
Gibt es irgendwelche Standards nach denen gearbeitet wird (z.B. www.namur.de )
Schnittsstelle / Integration zu einem "Betriebsleitssystem", SAP, ...

Ich würde da mal einen Fragenkatalog ausarbeiten und diesen entsprechenden Firmen zukommen lassen (vielleicht mal die Aussteller der Branchenmessen kontaktieren).


----------



## bike (23 April 2014)

@zako: das habe ich dem TE eigentlich schon früher in dem Thread geraten.

ich könne ihm wohl wenig neutral erklären. denn ich würde PCS7 oder Wonderware nehmen. Nicht weil die gut oder besser als andere sind, sondern weil ich die kenne.


bike


----------



## Gucki (24 April 2014)

Hallo nochmal und danke an der Stelle allen für die Infos!



bike schrieb:


> @zako: es geht so weit ich gelesen habe nicht um ein System, das ausgewählt werden soll, sondern um die Vergleichbarkeit.
> bike



genau, richtig verstanden. Die Vergleichbarkeit ist immens schwierig bei solchen Dingen. 



ducati schrieb:


> jo, Vergleiche hinken immer (Äpfel, Birnen) es wird hier nicht viele geben, die praktische Erfahrungen mit mehreren Systemen haben. und die werbeprospeke als Grundlage zu nehmen find ich persönlich nicht so klug...
> 
> Gruß



Natürlich ist ein Vergleich bei  Systemen die sowieso angepasst werden schwer bis unmöglich, aber genau  deswegen ist es ja auch interessant  

Insofern sind also persönliche  Eindrücke, wie auch Meinungen herzlich willkommen. Das man nicht aus  Werbeprospekten oder Internetseiten sich für eines der System  entscheidet ist klar  

Möglicherweise ist es also tatsächlich eine Art  Äpfel und Birnen - Vergleich, aber selbst da gibt es Vor- und Nachteile  (welches lässt sich leichter verarbeiten, Einkaufspreis, wie lange hält  es, etc. etc.)



Blockmove schrieb:


> "Das" Prozessleitsystem gibt es erstmal gar nicht.
> Es kommt schlichtweg auf die Anforderungen an.
> Und noch wichtiger ist, wie die Aufgabe umgesetzt wird.
> Also liefer mal noch mal ein paar Infos zum Einsatzzweck.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!

"DAS" Prozessleitsystem suche ich auch gar nicht bzw. so wie du es geschrieben hast, glaube ich auch nicht das es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gar nicht gibt oder vielleicht doch? Genau auf der Spur dessen bin ich gerade 



holgermaik schrieb:


> @bike War auch eher ironisch gemeint.
> Jeder wird das System empfehlen welches er kennt. Dadurch wird ein objektiver Vergleich wahrscheinlich auch kaum möglich.
> .
> Zur Eingangsfrage nochmal.
> ...



danke dir, genauso sehe ich das auch. objektiv wird es hoffentlich erst durch meine Recherchen, weshalb eine subjektive Sichtweise besser ist, als gar keine... 



ducati schrieb:


> hmm, also ich habe mal gelernt, das per Definition mit einem Prozessleitsystem (im Gegensatz zur Prozessleittechnik) mit einer Entwicklungsumgebung sowohl das SPS-Programm als auch die Visualisierung projektiert wird. Bei Proleit hab ich jetzt nach 10min Werbebildchen schauen auf der Homepage nicht herausgefunden, ob damit auch das SPS-Programm geschrieben wird oder nur die Visu...
> 
> so viel zum Thema Äpfel und Birnen...
> 
> ...



da hast du natürlich recht, ist schwierig :/



zako schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Proleit auch schon lange nichts mehr gemacht - würde heute auch PCS7 nehmen. Aber es geht hier ja um einen allgemeinen Vergleich.
> Wonach kann man überhaupt vergleichen?
> z.B. welche Datenbank wird eingesetzt: MS SQL, Oracle, ... (soweit ich mich erinnere, hat diese z.B. Proleit unterstützt)
> Baut der Anbieter eigene Hardware, oder ist es ein "Softwarehaus", oder bauen die auch eigene Hardware, wie z.B. Hartmann & Braun, auch mit eigenen Messsystemen (wenn`s die noch gibt).
> ...



Danke! Super Ansatz den ich teilweise schon am erarbeiten bin bzw. bereits getan habe. Vielleicht noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
Welche Messen würdest du dazu empfehlen?
Welche Anbieter sollte ich diesbezüglich ansprechen?

Kommst du zufällig aus der Branche oder war das ein reines Brainstorming?


----------



## Gucki (4 Mai 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Welche Anbieter gibt es überhaupt...
> 
> Ich würde da mal einen Fragenkatalog ausarbeiten und diesen entsprechenden Firmen zukommen lassen (vielleicht mal die Aussteller der Branchenmessen kontaktieren).



Bezüglich dieser Info wollte ich nochmal nachhaken. Sorry für Doppelpost.

In Wien findet nächste Woche die Smart Automation Wien statt, wo eben ABB Österreich z.B. auch anwesend ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob diese Messe geeignet wäre für mein Anliegen? 
Bzw. welche Messen wären es? 
Welche Firmen sind noch in dieser Branche tätig?


----------



## zako (4 Mai 2014)

... schau Dir mal die z.B. mal die Messeauftritte von einem Hersteller an:
http://www.proleit.de/messen-events.html
Da liegt es doch dann nahe, dass sich auch andere Hersteller dort tummeln (mir fallen auch nur die bereits hier genannten ein).

Interessant sicherlich die unterschiedlichen Branchen. Eine Braumesse ist für mich der Klassiker. Dort gibt es Hersteller, die eben ganz große Brauereien automatisieren, aber z.B. auch welche die sich ganz gezielt auf kleine/mittelständische Brauereien konzentriert haben (ggf. mit geringeren Automatisierungsgrad).
Interssant aber auch, wie sieht sich eine Firma auf einer Verpackungsmesse - warum sind die eigentlich dort? Sie automatisieren jetzt wohl keine Verpackungsmaschine, aber sie sehen sich eben überlagert. Gibt es hier Standardisierungen / Schnittstellen hin zu den Produktionsmaschinen aber auch hin zu einem SAP- System?


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2014)

Gucki schrieb:


> Welche Messen würdest du dazu empfehlen?



Hannovermesse, schon vorbei.

SPS-IPC-Drives, erst im November.

In A kenn ich keine.

Gruß.


----------



## norustnotrust (5 Mai 2014)

Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt: Bist du Integrator, Endkunde oder Student? In welcher Sparte bist du (Kraftwerk, Energie, Infrastruktur), denn es gibt gerade bei PLS sehr branchenspezifische Produkte.

Also auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt gleich wieder einen Shitstorm zu starten hier mal ein paar Ätzes von mir:

1.) SIEMENS-PCS7: Imho eine relativ runde Sache (für ein PLS). Nehm ich mal als Referenz für meine weiteren Vergleiche. Großer Lieferant, viele Installationen, in vielen Branchen vertreten, friß oder stirb
2.) ABB 800xA: Imho komplizierter und weniger durchgängig als PCS7 (verschiedene Controller, Entwicklungsumgebung). Achtung bei Branchenbibliotheken, die könen sehr teuer sein bzw. auch für Integratoren komplett unzugänlgich (Bekommst du weder die Lib noch Schulung dafür). Großer Lieferant, viele Installationen, in vielen Branchen vertreten, friß oder stirb Produkt (Man muss mögen dass ABB auch als Integrator am Markt sehr viel stärker auftritt als SIEMENS)
3.) B&R APROL: Schönes System, aber eher kleinere Entwicklungstruppe, nicht so viele Installationen, flexibler bei Sonderlösungen
4.) Honeywell: Kann ich nichts dazu sagen
5.) ABB Freelance: Kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen ausser eher für kleinere Anwendungen

Das sind so die großen Systeme wie mir mal einfallen, daneben gibts sicher noch 1.000 andere

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt nur Systeme mit Hardware aufgeführt weil das halt eher meinem Verständnis von einem PLS entspricht. Wenn es nur um ein SCADA geht gibts natürlich noch die Intouch (Systemplattform), WinCC, WinCC OA (formerly known as PVSS2), und auch atvise würde ich dazuzählen und noch 100.000 andere


----------



## shevek (5 Mai 2014)

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal das "Vergnügen", einen solchen  Vergleich für uns selbst zu machen, um zwei vorhandene Systeme (das eine  veraltet, das andere untauglich) zu ersetzen: ein "echtes"  Prozessleitsystem (Factory Link, veraltet) und ein Gebäude-Leitsystem  (novapro open, untauglich).
 Wichtig für uns waren dabei u.a.:
-  möglichst viele SPS-Hersteller anbinden können (sprich:  Treiber-Vielfalt), da verschiedene SPSen im Einsatz und dank  Ausschreibungs-Pflicht bei Neuanlagen womöglich weitere dazu kommen - und das Ganze möglichst unabhängig von OPC, da OPC zumindest damals noch massive Probleme mit DCOM hatte...
- zwingend ein Windows-System
- verständliche Lizenzierungs-Philosophie (System läuft als Server mit mehreren webclients)
-  auf webclients gleiche Bedienbarkeit und gleiche Optik wie auf dem  Server (es erzählen einem zwar alle, dass sie das können, aber in der  Realität ist das nicht immer so)
- Möglichkeit zur Redundanz
...es  gab noch zwei, drei Kriterien mehr, aber die fallen mir nicht mehr ein,  und mein Dokument, mit dem ich damals die Vergabe begründet habe,  versteckt sich gerade vor mir...
Angeschaut hab ich mir damals u.a.  Intouch, webfactory, AutomationX, ProWIN, zenon.


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2014)

wobei wir wieder bei den Äpfeln und Birnen sind... Nach meinem Verständnis behaupte ich immer noch, dass in einem Prozessleitsystem auch die SPS mit dem selben System projektiert wird. (sicherlich sieht das der eine oder andere u.U. anders...) Bei einem Scada-System handelt es sich dagegen nur um die Visualisierung der Anlage. 

Von daher ist es per se schwierig, in einem Prozessleitsystem verschiedene SPS-Hersteller "einzubinden". Als "Package Unit" sicherlich und als gefrickelte Krücke sicherlich auch irgendwie...
 (mit PCS7 z.B. funktionieren nicht einmal alle 400er CPUs, geschweige denn 300er, 200er, 1200er, 1500er...)

Auch wenn ich mich vielleicht wiederhole: ein pauschaler Vergleich ist ziemlich sinnlos (ausser für ne Studienarbeit an der Uni, wo es allein um die gute Note geht). Man muss im Einzellfall konkrete Anforderungen an das System definieren und dann schauen, welches System dazu passt. Also, was soll das ganze System eigentlich machen? Dann kann man evtl. auch ein passendes System dazu auswählen, unabhängig davon, ob es sich nun Scada, PLS oder sonstwie nennt.

Gruß.


----------



## shevek (5 Mai 2014)

@ducati: Ich stimme Dir zu: ein pauschaler Vergleich ist sinnlos. - Ich habe damals ja auch nach Vorgaben verglichen.
Wo  ich widerspreche, ist bei Deiner Definition von "Prozessleitsystem".  Eine - wie ich finde - ziemlich gute Definition liefert diese Seite:
http://www.sulzbacher.net/fachbegriffe/prozessleitsystem.html So ähnlich findet man das auch bei wikipedia, Siemens o.ä. - Sollte also hoffentlich mehr als nur mein Verständnis darstellen.


----------



## norustnotrust (5 Mai 2014)

JA also ich bin da bei dir ducati. Ein Prozessleitsystem ist für mich auch was anderes als ein SCADA. Ersteres ist eine Plattform in den Visuanteil, SPS, Asset Management, usw gemeinsam projektiert und verwaltet wird. Alles andere (Intouch, zenon) ist ein SCADA (Supervisory, Alarming, Data Aquisision). Und ein SCADA hat im Gegensatz zu einem "normalen" HMI eben ein integriertes Trending, Alarm Handling usw....

Was die Vergleichbarkeit betrifft kann man aber imho schon auch allgemeine Vergleiche anstellen, wie sinnhaftig die auch immer sein mögen. z.B. hat APROL lange Zeit keine CPU Redundanz unterstützt (afaik tun sie das jetzt). Wenn du einen Tunnel automatisierst, wirst du darum nicht herumkommen. Willst du I/O Redundanz (out of the box) haben dann werden wahrscheinlich nur 800xA und PCS7 übrig bleiben. Auf der anderen Seite erscheint mir das Trending in APROL besser zu sein als der PCS7 CAS. Hast du viele Sondersignale ersparst du dir bei APROL aufgrund der breiteren Bandbreite an EA Modulen wahrscheinlich einige Umsetzer, willst du aber kein Linux auf den Rechner haben ist APROL draussen usw. ABB hat ein geiles Feature bei dem du vor dem Download siehst welche EAs sich direkt danach ändern werden, bei APROL kanst aus der Visu die CFC Pläne mit Debug Infos aufrufen (Wie bei AutomationX). Dafür hat jedes Werk in Europa/Asien sowieso SIEMENS Hardware im Einsatz und die Instandhaltung wird dankbar sein nicht auch noch X20 Komponenten lagern zu müssen.... Machst du ein Atomkraftwerk wird wahrscheinlich nur TELEPERM XS helfen.... usw... 

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## shevek (5 Mai 2014)

Hm. „Äpfel und Birnen“...
 „normales“ HMI...
Stimmt!
Was IST ein Prozessleitsystem? Ein Prozessleitsystem ist weder EIN Stück Software noch EIN Stück Hardware. So wie ein Auto nicht nur aus Motor oder nur aus Elektronik besteht. Als „Prozessleitsystem“ bezeichnet man im Endeffekt die Summe dessen, was im Prozess so alles auftritt, von den prozessnahen Komponenten, die sich um Sensorik und Aktorik kümmern, über Regler und SPSen bis hin zur Netzwerktechnik, die für den Datenaustausch zwischen all dem erforderlich ist. Und, sofern es sich um ein modernes Prozessleitsystem handelt, taucht auch irgendwo darin ein SCADA auf. Und ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass es Gucki im Endeffekt um die verschiedenen SCADA-Produkte geht, denn da in diesen die ganzen Informationen zusammenlaufen (um evtl. auch „nach oben“ in die Management-Ebene weiter gegeben zu werden), sprechen manche Leute – so wie ich ;-) – gerne mal vom (Prozess-)Leitsystem, wenn sie eigentlich nur das SCADA meinen...


----------



## norustnotrust (6 Mai 2014)

Achja die Sicherheit hab ich ja überlesen



Gucki schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit der neuen Version 6 des Prozessleitsystems 800xA von ABB (Quelle: ABB Österreich) sowohl in Richtung Betriebskosten Verbesserungen durchgeführt hat, als auch gebenüber Angriffen von außen besser geschützt ist.



Die Frage ist ja inwieweit das eine Rolle spielt wenn du verschiedene PLS vergleichen willst? Denn verbessert heißt ja nur "Besser als vorher" und nicht "Besser als der Mitbewerb"



Gucki schrieb:


> als  auch gebenüber Angriffen von außen besser geschützt ist. Allerdings wird  dabei auch verstärkt auf mobile Überwachung (und soweit ich das  verstanden habe, auch auf mobile Steuerung) gesetzt. Wie stark wird so  etwas benutzt bzw. wo kann so etwas helfen?


 Obwohl die Hersteller dabei sind bei Thema Security alle nachzubessern sehe ich persönlich alle Systeme potenziell als Sicherheitslücke. Was Sicherheit angeht wäre es imho ein Wanhsinn das PLS nicht komplett netzwerktechnisch zu entkoppeln (getrenntes LAN/VLAN) und entsprechend nach aussen absichern (DMZ)). Wenn du Betreiber bist gibt dazu ein schönes Kompentium welches zwar allgemein aber sehr umfangreich auf die Problematik eingeht: https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...ity_kompendium_pdf.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------

